# Motivational CX Pics



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

I've got this photo hanging next to the CX bike's rack and I always take a look at it before I roll out. The intensity on his face gets me fired up. 

Share some of your motivational or just plain cool CX pics.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Demotivational?*

but still awesome.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

Durt said:


> I've got this photo hanging next to the CX bike's rack and I always take a look at it before I roll out. The intensity on his face gets me fired up.
> 
> Share some of your motivational or just plain cool CX pics.


Theres a pretty neat DVD on this guy out there....


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

Nine Ball Diaries. Good flick. I believe it's available for instant viewing on Netflix.

Steve


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Old Towne VandeCross 10-11-09 - AngySnoop - Cycling shots

This one always gets me fired up. Not me, but that's my dog in the background.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

Haha, i clicked on this thread thinking about my desktop wallpaper, which just happened to be the first picture posted by the OP. I thought that was cool... it is a great picture though. 

Unfortunately Netflix took the 9 ball diaries off of instant view.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

carlosflanders said:


> This one always gets me fired up. Not me, but that's my dog in the background.


Sick! BMXCX!
I love the lady's expression. Kinda like mine when I saw this pic: WHAAA....?!?! Awesome!


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

they took 9 ball Off? bummer! Glad I caught it when it was up. T'was a good flick.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

Not a picture, and shameless self-promotion. But watching this gets me amped for cross every single time.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## mcoplea (Feb 25, 2008)

A little motivation from the AZ Cross scene...


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Durt said:


> Sick! BMXCX!
> I love the lady's expression. Kinda like mine when I saw this pic: WHAAA....?!?! Awesome!


Kevin McC of Iowa City. Superb Bike handler.

I think the lady is Kim Eppen - one of the strongest racers in the Midwest. Will be very surprised if she doesn't podium at Masters Worlds.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Tom Meeusen owns the game.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

colinr said:


> Not a picture, and shameless self-promotion. But watching this gets me amped for cross every single time.


Colin, always dug you videos. They get my psyched to race.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Local Hero said:


>


That is AWEsome!
OK, I dunno that it's "motivational", but it's extremely cool.

Bibendum must race Clydesdale...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Norris.


----------



## eric_syd (Feb 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted by colinr
> Not a picture, and shameless self-promotion. But watching this gets me amped for cross every single time.


1. Great Video
2. Looks like lots of fun
3. No intention to hijack this thread but I'm always wondering who UCI is supporting by imposing drop bars and all. In an 8' video with Cat 1 racers, not one in the drops....


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My boy KMC in the jump pic!

Here's some suffering:



















Fast chick:


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

*the King of Cross*

Another Sven Nys triumph for motivation. Not only is Nys' elation contagious, but his opponent's slumped look of defeat neatly sums up what it must be like to be tasked with beating this Man.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## The Domestique (Jul 18, 2011)

*Killer video*

Love this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Domestique (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

cyclocross sepia by adam_mac84, on Flickr

Following my first B win. Morning after a night race... my legs had daggers in them!!!


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

adam_mac84 said:


> cyclocross sepia by adam_mac84, on Flickr
> 
> Following my first B win. Morning after a night race... my legs had daggers in them!!!


Congrats on the win. Cool pic, but...wow, must have been a dry course. Everything so clean.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

yea, we have been pretty dry come weekends up here... it's been 75 and sunny all week this week too, so should be another dry course... then again it could snow next week, it is michigan afterall


----------



## kjmonaco (Apr 2, 2002)

Those are some great shots ! and chuck Norris always has the best jeans.lol


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> Tom Meeusen owns the game.


It's been a while since this thread popped up. I thought of it after watching this Meeusen clip.








Nys botst met toeschouwer, Van der Poel wint Masters
sporza video: Mashup: de sprong van Tom "Tia" Meeusen met olympisch commentaar




sporza video: Tom Meeusen is de Tia Hellebaut van het veldrijden


----------

